# Nine rescued from Hoarder home



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

AMAR just got 9 Maltese from a hoarding situation, yesterday. They are in Northern California. There were actually 14 Maltese, but another Rescue took 5. also some large breed dogs that another Rescue took, Doberman's and Golden Retrievers. The home was so bad only the owners son could go in the home with a mask on from the smell of urine and feces, that coats the rugs and floor. I dont know exactly what we have yet, but all on the small side with the tinyest at 3lbs. She is not doing so well and wont eat.
This is a picture of the front room. Just to give you an idea. 
So your donations are being put to work .
We also got 6 dogs on Friday from a home where both husband and wife died and family surrendered dogs to us. Will send that in another post.


----------



## gypsyqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

This is heartbreaking.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Lost for words, I agree it's heartbreaking....pure misery : (
I hope they can recover and thrive after all this suffering.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Unbelievable! Thanks for rescuing these poor babies!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

So sad and thanks for begin there for them.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I want to know if the people were rescued. This is the result of long years of sever depression and isolation, of good intentions that became an overwhelming burden.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my how sad. I'm glad the dogs were rescued. I agree with Sylvia. I hope that someone steps in to help these people.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylie said:


> I want to know if the people were rescued. This is the result of long years of sever depression and isolation, of good intentions that became an overwhelming burden.





Furbabies mom said:


> Oh my how sad. I'm glad the dogs were rescued. I agree with Sylvia. I hope that someone steps in to help these people.


Sylvia and Deb - I totally agree. It's a disease and needs to be treated with compassion and knowledge by professionals. I can only assume that since the son called in rescues to help with the dogs rather than dumping them in the shelter that he is also seeing to getting help for his folks. Have no idea at all about this situation but glad they reached out to rescue -- those poor dogs -- and so proud of AMAR for coming to the "rescue" of these little four-legged sweethearts who were suffering. Heard they hadn't eaten in 4 days.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

The owner is in the hospital and notified the Doc, that she had 20 plus dogs at home that need help, food , water..
I understand from the son that they have tried for years to help her to no avail.
He is horrified at the condition of the dogs. Its seems family should have stepped in a few years ago. She has buckets of dog poop stacked all over the house and whole place is way worse then the picture I sent in. Trying to be polite.
The family obviously never goes there. It is very hard to get a person out of their home and there is no place for the mentally ill now either. 
Such a sad situation, but lucky we were able to help.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It's so sad, people get lonely and keep too many animals..We have a few cat hoarder situations going on now in our county...One woman is 84.. it's really hard to do much either..


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I hope that her family will now step in seeing and smelling exactly what she was going through and putting the pets through. Praying for mental health services for her. Keep us posted on how the dogs are doing, Edie.


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

This is so sad.

I am just at a loss for words.

TG the human and the dogs finally got help.


----------

